

How An Engineering Toy For Girls Went From Kickstarter To Bestseller - nightpool
http://readwrite.com/2013/07/12/how-an-engineering-toy-for-girls-went-from-kickstarter-to-bestseller?new=1

======
drdaeman
While I understand macros are frowned upon on HN, I feel somehow obliged to
post this classic:
[http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_me7rj8c01t1qz4jt5o1_500.jp...](http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_me7rj8c01t1qz4jt5o1_500.jpg)

